

Introduction to Avail: A Groundbreaking Articulate Programming Language - jherritz
https://www.availlang.org/about-avail/introduction/index.html

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043561](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9043561)

